# Lesson Learned: ECO MT Air Pump/Tire Sealant



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I went out to inflate my tires this morning and didn't notice the air pump was in the on position. The air hose was plugged into the storage holder valve. Turns out this valve is how you force the tire sealant out of it's canister. Needless to say I had to hose down two cars and the driveway before the sealant hardened. Off to purchase a new canister.

Lesson - disconnect the air hose valve end from the pump holder before plugging the pump in.


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

Where did you get your replacement canister? How much did you pay? Thanks!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I picked it up at my dealership and paid the $30 or so list price.


----------



## n1philli (Sep 9, 2013)

obermd said:


> I went out to inflate my tires this morning and didn't notice the air pump was in the on position. The air hose was plugged into the storage holder valve. Turns out this valve is how you force the tire sealant out of it's canister. Needless to say I had to hose down two cars and the driveway before the sealant hardened. Off to purchase a new canister.
> 
> Lesson - disconnect the air hose valve end from the pump holder before plugging the pump in.



Lol that sucks. 
Or next time, read the instructions/car owners manual.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

n1philli said:


> Lol that sucks.
> Or next time, read the instructions/car owners manual.


I knew how it worked - I just didn't ensure the hose wasn't connected to the canister. Now I uncoil the hose before plugging in the pump.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, I was lucky that didn't happen to me last weekend when I used it for the 1st time.
I inflated my tires back up to 50psi after I noticed they were down in the low 40's according to the TPMS in the DIC.
I didn't read the instructions or anything, I just plugged the hose to the tires and then turned the thing on.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I now store my air pump with the compressor hose turned so it can't cover the canister intake port.


----------

